# We have got a new addition



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well it didnt last long before aaron has talked us into another hamster.Just got back from garden centre complete with a new addition .Will take some pics when he has settled in.Sqeeking alot at us at min


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless you old softy you   *


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

I know im too soft for my own good .Really must learn to say no. Just find it very hard when he is stood there saying ahh go on mum pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

"Oh yes you must be tougher, its not hard to walk away from a cute little hamster and a child begging you to take it, honest I do it all the time"............................... is what I would say if I was lying through my teeth . Can't wait to see the piccies


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> "Oh yes you must be tougher, its not hard to walk away from a cute little hamster and a child begging you to take it, honest I do it all the time"............................... is what I would say if I was lying through my teeth . Can't wait to see the piccies


hmmm... now who has Xander??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> hmmm... now who has Xander??


Ha ha, I know, but I was only collecting Xander for erm a friend of a friend Kat28 had no hope, if I can't turn away from a cute hammie, she had aaron begging and cute hammie vibes, all hope of leaving without a hamster was lost.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Ha ha, I know, but I was only collecting Xander for erm a friend of a friend Kat28 had no hope, if I can't turn away from a cute hammie, she had aaron begging and cute hammie vibes, all hope of leaving without a hamster was lost.


Totally agree i had no chance lol.Will let him settle over night then try and get some pics tomorrow. He is really cute and exactly same colour as his old 1we had to have pts on wed due to old age.


----------

